# جزم أطفال كروشيه



## &امل& (16 يناير 2014)

جزم أطفال كروشيه
​* 




مجموعه منوعه من جزم الكروشيه للأطفال 

أضيفي اطلاله مميزه ودفئاً كبيره في الشتاء

لمشاهده والطلب 

تفضلي بالدخول على متجرنا ثم توجهي على قسم { كروشيه - جزم أطفال } 

او يمكنك متابعتنا عن طريق الإستقرام على حسابنا { MWIFY }





======================================

~ ~ السعرموحد لجميع الموديلات ~ ~
50 ريال 

أما المقاسات فهي على حسب أعمار الأطفال 

~ ~ الموديلات ~ ~





======================================





======================================





======================================





======================================





======================================





======================================





======================================





======================================





======================================





======================================





======================================





======================================





======================================





======================================





======================================





======================================





======================================





======================================





======================================





======================================





======================================

~ ~السعرموحد لجميع الموديلات ~ ~
50 ريال فقط لاغير
======================================

... للطلب ...
على المتجر www.mwify.com
على واتس المتجر 0505425949

... البيانات المطلوبه ...
اسم المستلم 
المدينة / الدوله ( العنوان كامل )
رقم الجوال 
الإيميل
العدد المطلوب 
اللون المطلوب
النوعية المطلوبه

... لدفع المبلغ ...

البنك الأهلي التجاري
25762154000203

IBAN 
SA0410000025762154000203

مصرف الراجحي 
487608010275412

IBAN 
SA1280000487608010275412
​*



 
__________________

لمتابعة منتجات المتجر 
www.mwify.com
على الجوال 0505425949
على الواتس آب 0505425949
على إيميل المتجر [email protected][/CENTER​


----------



## vassapa (18 مارس 2022)

بالنسبة لي ، هذا شيء بعيد تمامًا ؛ بالنسبة لي ، الرياضيات صعبة للغاية. حتى أنني بدأت في دراسة physics and maths tutor مع طفلي الصغير لتسهيل الحياة عليه ، وهو أمر جيد بالنسبة لي أيضًا.


----------

